
Ask HN: Which are good pet projects to get into Back End Programming? - rufus42
I am a Front End developer for several years now, and did also a fair amount of Java (and even PL&#x2F;I) in the past. When I start side projects, I always focus on Web Applications. For this, I mostly develop some basic NodeJS REST application for the backend.<p>This being said, I am lacking some nice ideas or projects to get into the back end. I would like to try Go, Rust or whatever, just to get a new experience and insights.<p>So, Back End people at HN, which are nice ideas to to develop over the course of a few days? Or where can I read more about nice project ideas?
======
a-saleh
I remember a friend of mine writing his own url-shortener, just an api server
as a weekend project. He rally finished it in a weekend.

